
Drug discovery is a physics computational problem - ahuja_s
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ecef74b6-e620-11e5-a09b-1f8b0d268c39.html
======
dalke
Paywalled. Also, title seems to be 'Big pharma seeks digital solution to
productivity problem'; not what the submitter gave.

